# Part exchange



## the dentist (Nov 24, 2009)

I enquired about a part exchange on my 09 GTR (8400 mls ) for a new one, after the salesman gave me all the info, it's faster and better equipped and does this and has that etc I asked for a ball park figure, I laughed at him and walked out when he said he could offer me £36k for my car. hahahahahahaha...
the new one looks good but not twice as good as mine.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

ouch....what would he be retailing your part exchange at? 44-45k? 

talk about greed.

j.


----------



## the dentist (Nov 24, 2009)

He has a black '59 in the window with a few very minor dings and stone chips and tyres he did admit needed replacing in about a thousand miles for £49,950. 
I did not think it was possible to be more greedy than porsche on part-ex, oh well never too old to learn something new...........


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

assuming he d had probably taken 47.5-48 for his 59 plate, then you can safely assume yours wouldve been up at 46k to go for 45.......

i m sure you walking out the door gave him the message.

j.


----------



## the dentist (Nov 24, 2009)

You might be right on him getting the message, my first stop was in the news agents to look in the parkers guide, the '09' black edition with 10k miles per year was going at 42.3k.


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

Glass's guide which the trade use.Value it at £39750 if its excellent condition:flame:


----------



## the dentist (Nov 24, 2009)

martin320 said:


> Glass's guide which the trade use.Value it at £39750 if its excellent condition:flame:


If that is how much they depreciate, I see why the hardcore owners of GT/GT-R owners keep hold of their cars, I might well do the same for 2 reasons. 
1. It is still better than the 996 911T I had.
2. after seeing and sitting in the new one, I could easily see the new model was not worth twice the price of my '09.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

martin320 said:


> Glass's guide which the trade use.Value it at £39750 if its excellent condition:flame:


You'd think on a trade in against a 70k car they'd make you feel a bit better about things lol!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm going to hang on to mine at least until the finance is up in another 2 years. Then we should be into R36 territory and we'll see what they offer me at trade in. I really don't see the point in trading in for what is essentially the same car with a few tweaks. Fair enough if it only cost a couple of grand extra but for 20+ grand it's just not worth it imho


----------



## the dentist (Nov 24, 2009)

Nicely put.:thumbsup:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Unless you have money burning a hole in your pocket 2011 losses can't be justified against 2010 car....better spending some money buying a few bits for your 2010 and keeping the rest in the bank until the R36 appears although even then it would need to be a big step forward again to justify the outlay.....always want my next car to be significantly better than the last and can't see what that car is right now which is a good thing...


----------



## SBR (Jul 13, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> Always want my next car to be significantly better than the last and can't see what that car is right now which is a good thing...


Can't agree more. The next purchase always needs to be a big step forward otherwise what's the point in changing.


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

the dentist said:


> If that is how much they depreciate, .


What do you mean? Your car would have cost someone around £54k new - if you can get near enough £40k now thats only around 25% in 2 years....try that on a new 911 Turbo.....


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Depreciation is what scuppered my DBS deal, family friends car, easy going and minted! Pay abit here and there etc.....
He wanted to sell his DBS and trade in his Gtc for a new one, turns out he had about 30k negative on his bentley, bad times! 

In the end he sold both I believe.

J


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> Unless you have money burning a hole in your pocket 2011 losses can't be justified against 2010 car....better spending some money buying a few bits for your 2010 and keeping the rest in the bank until the R36 appears although even then it would need to be a big step forward again to justify the outlay.....always want my next car to be significantly better than the last and can't see what that car is right now which is a good thing...


Indeed Couldn't have put it better myself.


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

Although, some of us who did buy a 2010 and then buy a 2011 are entirely happy with the change.

Even though we have too much money, NOT!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Varsity said:


> Although, some of us who did buy a 2010 and then buy a 2011 are entirely happy with the change.
> 
> Even though we have too much money, NOT!


You enjoying it? Taken it round Nords yet?


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

Love it.

Yes, many times.

It always seems to be though when we get there, there is always something else to do!

Bloody house.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Varsity said:


> Love it.
> 
> Yes, many times.
> 
> ...


Excellent, you taken any rough timings?:thumbsup:

Know what you mean about houses, had a major renovation on mine this year & does take alot of time/effort & patience.

Defo coming over in September & likely Phil T will be coming along, so i'll drop you a line once dates confirmed:thumbsup:


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

He'd have made a god 6-8 thousand off of that, You did the right thing walking away.


----------



## the dentist (Nov 24, 2009)

christer said:


> What do you mean? Your car would have cost someone around £54k new - if you can get near enough £40k now thats only around 25% in 2 years....try that on a new 911 Turbo.....


I see what you mean with porsches, My black edition cost me 60k when I bought it, to offer me 36k is not far off 50%. If that is a fair price then that is just the way it goes, my point was the new GT-R is not worth nigh on twice the price of what I have now..........


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

to be fair, significant new car price rises have amplified depreciation a little

expensive, niche, jap sports cars aren't assets!


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

the dentist said:


> I see what you mean with porsches, My black edition cost me 60k when I bought it, to offer me 36k is not far off 50%. If that is a fair price then that is just the way it goes, my point was the new GT-R is not worth nigh on twice the price of what I have now..........


Actually, it is just over 62%. In the end it is just semantics ofc, I agree that to me at least the new model is not worth a 35k bath


----------

